# Wątpię, wątpie ,wątpia



## Włoskipolak 72

Co ma wspólnego wątpienie  z wątpiami , czyli ‘jelitami, wnętrznościami’..!?
Wątpia , trzewia ,  bebechy , flaki,  jelita, kiszki..!  

Poszukując źródeł pochodzenia rzeczownika _*wątpia*_ ‘wnętrzności’, należy odwołać się do czasownika _wątpić_. Jak podaje Wiesław Boryś w _Słowniku etymologicznym języka polskiego_ (s. 682), wnętrzności zwierząt były wykorzystywane do wróżenia przyszłości, a więc zawierał się tu element nieprzewidywalności, wątpienia w prawdziwość. W opracowaniach dotyczących dawnych wierzeń można znaleźć informację, że byli specjalni kapłani, zwani haruspices (_haruspicium_ ‘wróżenie, przepowiadanie’), którzy zajmowali się wróżbą z wnętrzności zwierząt ofiarnych, najczęściej wątroby.
Choć etymologia wyrazu _wątpić_ jest niejasna, to jego znaczenie wiąże się z podstawą
*_vъ-tьpati_ ‘wechpnąć, wećpać’ – _wątpie_ zaś (jak podaje W. Boryś) to ‘to, co mieści się w brzuchu’. Wyrazu _wątpia_ nie notują słowniki dawnej polszczyzny, natomiast rejestruje go _Słownik gwar polskich_ Jana Karłowicza (t. 6, s. 79) – _wąpie_, _wątpie_, _wąkpie_ ‘wnętrzności, płuca’, m.in. z Mazowsza, z ziemi dobrzyńskiej, z Kujaw.
W _Słowniku języka polskiego_ pod red. Witolda Doroszewskiego (t. 9, s. 878) wyraz _wątpia_ ‘wnętrzności’ został opatrzony kwalifikatorem _gwarowe_ i podano za Słownikiem warszawskim dwa cytaty z literatury pięknej – z utworów Stanisława W. Reymonta i Marii Konopnickiej.

wątpia ‘wnętrzności’ - Poradnia językowa PWN.

wątpić – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny


----------



## Poland91pl

Ciekawe. Ja nigdy nie słyszałem słowa "wątpia"


----------



## Ben Jamin

Poland91pl said:


> Ciekawe. Ja nigdy nie słyszałem słowa "wątpia"


Nic dziwnego, bo można je tylko przeczytać.


----------



## Poland91pl

Ben Jamin said:


> Nic dziwnego, bo można je tylko przeczytać.


Nie widziałem również tego nigdzie na piśmie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Poland91pl said:


> Nie widziałem również tego nigdzie na piśmie.


Trzeba znaleźć odpowiedni tekst. Spróbuj korpus języka polskiego. Ostatecznie wiele osób zna to słowo, więc musieli je gdzieś przeczytać.


----------



## Poland91pl

Ben Jamin said:


> Trzeba znaleźć odpowiedni tekst. Spróbuj korpus języka polskiego. Ostatecznie wiele osób zna to słowo, więc musieli je gdzieś przeczytać.


Ja nie wątpię w to, że takowe słowo gdzieś istnieje, powiedziałem tylko, że ja - rodowity Polak tego nigdzie nie widziałem a przeczytałem wiele książek. Mniemam, zatem, że jest to wyjątkowo rzadkie słowo.


----------



## anthox

Poland91pl said:


> Ja nie wątpię w to, że takowe słowo



Off-topic, sorry - but, can you explain the use of “takowe” here? I read a lot but somehow don’t recall encountering this word. My dictionary gives it as an “archaic” form of “takie”; would there be any difference in using “takie słowo”?


----------



## Ben Jamin

anthox said:


> Off-topic, sorry - but, can you explain the use of “takowe” here? I read a lot but somehow don’t recall encountering this word. My dictionary gives it as an “archaic” form of “takie”; would there be any difference in using “takie słowo”?


Yes, this word is practically obsolete, but sometimes still used (like  'thou' in English). I perceive this word as having a different meaning than 'takie'. I read it as a kind of personal pronoun (it), while 'takie' is an adjectival pronoun.


----------



## Poland91pl

anthox said:


> Off-topic, sorry - but, can you explain the use of “takowe” here? I read a lot but somehow don’t recall encountering this word. My dictionary gives it as an “archaic” form of “takie”; would there be any difference in using “takie słowo”?


Of course. Takowe means the same as takie that's true. Sometimes people use it to sound more formal ;D and yes, it is less frequently used but I wouldn't say it is archaic. I can still hear it quite often on TV.


----------

